# brown poodle eye question



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

do all puppies look wall-eyed and we just don't notice it on other colors because the eyes are so dark, or is it just brown/light eyed pups. 
it seems like evey brown poodle puppy's eyes are looking in two different directions, Like a chameleon. Just curious


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

jessie is a brown standard with hazel eyes. browns are the only standards allowed to have light eyes. jessie definitely doesn't look like she's crossed eyed or anything abnormal. her eyes make her look even more human...


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

maybe they grow out of it then????


CAROLE! Where are you when I need you ?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> jessie is a brown standard with hazel eyes. browns are the only standards allowed to have light eyes. jessie definitely doesn't look like she's crossed eyed or anything abnormal. her eyes make her look even more human...


I think Apricot falls in this as well.

Color 
The coat is an even and solid color at the skin. In blues, grays, silvers, browns, cafe-au-laits, apricots and creams the coat may show varying shades of the same color. This is frequently present in the somewhat darker feathering of the ears and in the tipping of the ruff. While clear colors are definitely preferred, such natural variation in the shading of the coat is not to be considered a fault. Brown and cafe-au-lait Poodles have liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, dark toenails and dark amber eyes. Black, blue, gray, silver, cream and white Poodles have black noses, eye-rims and lips, black or self colored toenails and very dark eyes. In the apricots while the foregoing coloring is preferred, liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, and amber eyes are permitted but are not desirable. Major fault: color of nose, lips and eye-rims incomplete, or of wrong color for color of dog.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Meau when she was 8 weeks old... Sorry some are blurry - crappy camera! :lol: I don't know if this helps you or not... Meau's eyes are perfectly fine (although they're light) at 18 months of age... Here're the pics:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Meaus are normal, but some of the puppy pix I have seen are just wierd, like they are looking in two different directions :doh:IDK anymore


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Most of my brown pups eyes start out blue, then turn to a deep amber brown.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

She asks about positioning of the eyes , not the color :rolffleyes:.

Frosti - I saw it present in alll colors - and that is definitely not something you want to buy (if you are thinking about buying a brown dog :rolffleyes

Regardless of the pigmentation - every spoo needs to have nice expression and correct eye shape and little of white seen in any corner !!!!

It seems that with age those "silly" eyes tend to "tighten" and loose that "chameleon" expression (it is even more visible in mini ) and most end up "normal looking" , although I would not "risk it " LMAO 

Well bread poodle should have absolutely correct expression and tightness regardless of the color !!!

Hope it helps !!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think heads in general are a problem in Brown Poodles. Too many Brown breeders breed simply for color and throw everything else out the window. If I see one more butt ugly Brown breeding dog that touts his "dark Brown" color, I will scream!!!! 

I don't think that all Browns have bad eyes, but certainly too many seem to have loose, light eyes. Combined with the liver pigmented eye rim, especially if the pigment is a poor pink, it can give Brown puppies an odd look.

Eyes do tighten with age, but they don't really get much darker no matter what some breeders say. I had two Browns in my last litter. The boy had darker eyes as a young puppy and today his are very, very dark amber (beautiful). Delilah's eyes are too light IMHO. They are not yellow or ghost eyes (shudder) but they could be darker. Definitely something to think about as I breed forward!


----------

